# Mysterious Spontaneous Frog



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Could this be a Greenhouse Frog?



















It showed up in a 15g tank I had originally kept a pair of juvenile Alanis in.
I built this tank in March. It has housed the Alanis until about July 10th when I moved them to a larger tank.
I moved this tank to the bottom of my rack and it has been sitting empty since; completely closed and pretty much fly proof. It is still connected to my mist system. I noticed today it was getting pretty swampy. Found this little guy on the glass as I went to drain it.
I don't think I added any new plants since the original build. So how did it get in there? 
I know greenhouse frogs hatch out as froglets, not tadpoles. But how long do they take from egg to froglet?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Got a overhead pic of him......Pretty crazy.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

This was the only pic I could get. It hopped off the glass when I opened the lid.
There is plenty of microfauna in there for it. I just added some more springs for it too. It is only about half the size of your pinky nail.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Going on coloration and the eye I would say that there is a high probability that it is Eleutherodactylus planirostris. Obviously with the limited angle I wouldn't put money on that, but it sure seems like one. I had my first experience catching this species in the wild a little over a week ago...jumped out in a rainstorm and caught 3. I didn't have my camera and my GF's mom didn't want me to bring them into her X5...otherwise I would have pics to compare with. Thats crazy that it showed up in your viv...I am submitting a request that you name it Houdini.


----------



## DARTGUY41 (Aug 13, 2011)

Must be a great viv builder, frogs are just checking themselves in! Thats very strange, but cool!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mind if I bring an empty histrionicus viv over to your place for a while? Just see what happens?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Mind if I bring an empty histrionicus viv over to your place for a while? Just see what happens?


No kidding Doug.....Bring a couple.


----------



## ISTHOMS (Jul 29, 2011)

strange. any idea what the scientific name is?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ISTHOMS said:


> strange. any idea what the scientific name is?


here you go



fieldnstream said:


> Eleutherodactylus planirostris.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

And here I am all excited because I am getting geckos that clone themselves to procreate while you have a TRUE MIRACLE of a frog that spontaneously generated from nothing. Science hasnt' been able to show how life began, and here you are creating frogs from thin air .

(seriously, this is a cool story)


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats priceless...


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, thats awesome. Never heard of this sort of thing happening.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Update: 
So I've pretty much ignored this tank for nearly a year, dropped some flies in once in a while when I thought about it and drained it a couple times. Every few weeks I would spot a flash of brown in there so I knew he was still around. I started hearing a strange call a few months ago, like a squeaky wheel.
Turns out there are at least three adults. Today I was trimming some plants that were starting to push the glass lid up and found a few babies.
Finally decided to get a few photos of these little guys.















































Here is what the eggs looks like. This is not my picture, but they were found not far from my home.










Here is the link. 
Greenhouse Frog | Project Noah
Enjoy!


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Iv got these little guys in a woodpile near my house what are they?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

awesome egg pictures
I like those little buggers. Cute little guys


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Haha thats so cool!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Wanna send me some? 


Seriously, though, I have been wanting to get some of these.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

That's pretty awesome.



c81kennedy said:


> Iv got these little guys in a woodpile near my house what are they?


Read the link at the bottom of his post.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

love this story! one of my favorite threads so far. I didnt know they were an invasive species here lol regardless they look really good!


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cool egg picture!
They're small enough to be frog food.
Good thing your tank was 'empty'


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

If there an invasive species I could catch you as many as you want.


----------

